

 Bill Gates funds scientists in unorthodox health research - nickb
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article6222056.ece

======
iamcalledrob
Gates might have done a lot of unsound things in the past, but it's so nice to
see he's using his money to help others, not to bathe in.

This is very exciting, and although some of these ideas sound crazy, something
great might just come out of this.

~~~
light3
What kind of unsound things?

~~~
xiaoma
Repeatedly lying in court, during a nationally televised trial was unsound. If
he authorized presenting a fake video as evidence, that was "unsound", too.

------
meterplech
i feel like this is the ycombinator of medical research. finance a
revolutionary idea a bit (100k is not much for medicine), and see how it can
grow. gotta love it

~~~
biohacker42
100k is very little for medical research. Scientific instruments are far far
far far more expensive then desktop PCs. And labs are far far far far more
expensive then garages.

I am still waiting for the day when med. tech. is commoditized the way IBM
clones were, and the price of scientific research drops so low that almost
anyone can dabble in it.

